# Wellness



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone feed their malts Wellness? I had Delilah on this, her last bag of food. I think I like it better than the Nutro Ultra, which is what she is on now. I am thinking the NU is making her tear stain reddish color. She didn't seem to have this problem on the Wellness.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is on Acana Wild Prairie ... not sure I spelled that correctly! He loves it, and since they have three different no grain mixes, I can change him so he doesn't get bored. He doesn't seem to have the staining on this like he did on Canidae.


----------



## wardengang (Dec 11, 2009)

Jake has been on Wellness since we have had him. We are currently mixing the puppy Wellness with the small dog Super Mix. He has done well on the Wellness.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Halle is on Wellness and I buy Wellness adult Lamb and Rice for Tessa for my daughter. Halle has never had eye stain.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nelson loves his Wellness. He eats that and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul. And he eats Wellness treats.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany eats Wellness (the small breed super mix one). She's doing well and doesn't have any tear staining.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce eats wellness puppy super mix ( the yellow bag ) and he doesnt have staining either.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm omw to Petsmart to get her Wellness! So glad they started carrying it finally! NU uses beet pulp. Though I have heard conflicting stories on the beet pulp. I know she didn't have it on the Wellness. I'm a Nutro rep, go figure!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nelson has minimal tear staining still. But I mix his foods, he also eats Chicken Soup of the Soul. So I wonder if I should do a test and just do the Wellness for like a week and see if it gets less? Hmmmm


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Delilah may be tearing/staining because her food contains grains. Grains are not a natural source of nutrients for a dog, so try putting her on a food that does not contain any grains.

Wellness does have grain-free food, but most of their foods DO contain grain. I believe their grain-free line is called Wellness Core. But, in my opinion, if you are considering feeding that, you may as well buy Acana or Orijen which is even better.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I ended up getting Wellness Super 5 mix, small breed for Delilah. I read that it has probotics, including stuff similar to what's in yogurt. Hence, maybe the reason for no eye stain.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I ended up getting Wellness Super 5 mix, small breed for Delilah. I read that it has probotics, including stuff similar to what's in yogurt. Hence, maybe the reason for no eye stain.


Yeager is also eating the Wellness Super 5 mix for small breeds, and he doesn't have any staining problems! I think the kibble size is perfect for him.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Tinker Bell and Tiger Lily have only ever ate Wellness and we are having zero issues with it. We researched puppy food way before we brought them home and I found a great article by Kristin Cabe that specifies things to avoid in a puppy food. We decided on Wellness for our girls; started on canned when they were little (when they were with their mom, they were on canned food and nursing... we didn't want to give them too many changes at once!) but went to dry food very quickly and easily. 

When we went to Pet Supplies Plus to pick up food, there was a Blue Buffalo rep there who was talking up his food, of course, and telling us all this great stuff about their product. He was trying to convince us and then asked what we planned on feeding our pups. When we told him Wellness, he stopped trying to convince us, lol, and was like, oh yeah, that is a good one.  Not trying to pick a fight with anyone who loves Blue Buffalo or anything.... lol.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am a NUTRO rep, but LOVE Wellness! I also work with a BB rep. Me and her are good buddies. I do like some of the BB canned products, but IMO some of it is just to high in protein for a Malt.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Edgar and Emmy both had mushy stools on Wellness 5, and boy did the poo stink.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

The Wellness Core foods have 6 star ratings here:
Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost
(I love that site for checking ingredients and appreciate their reviews at the bottom before trying a new food.)

The other Wellness foods seem to have 5 star ratings--still very good and probably based on them containing grain.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce eats wellness supermix 5 for puppies. i guess now that he is one i have to go to the adult food ..

cathy , i havent had that problem w Dolce , his stools are firm n they dont stink.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i get the Wellness simple solutions rice and salmon, very happy with it.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilahs poops are firm as well and has no smell.


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

:wub:Nutro Ultra contains beet pulp which causes the tear staining.Duchess was on Wellnes and she had no problem with the tear staining.-wellness for adult small breed.I tried Acana and Orijen too and she did good on those too no tear staining.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I've noticed less tear staining on Nelson since weaning him off the Chicken Soup for the Soul, and strictly just on the Wellness. He still gets gunk in his mustache part, but around his eyes used to be reddish, and it seems to have gone away. And he too has firm non-stinky poos lol. Always has...


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

Duchess's poops are firm and have no smell on Wellness dog food.I also feed her homemade diets.


----------



## ParisandRio (Nov 5, 2010)

My dogs are all adults, and have done quite well on Innova Adult Small Bites formula. I liked the ingredients list on their website when I was searching for quality food. The Malts came to us eating Royal Canin ( 1 adult fomula, 2 puppy formula) which I don't recommend.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

ParisandRio said:


> My dogs are all adults, and have done quite well on Innova Adult Small Bites formula. I liked the ingredients list on their website when I was searching for quality food. The Malts came to us eating Royal Canin ( 1 adult fomula, 2 puppy formula) which I don't recommend.



Did you know that Proctor & Gamble recently bought the company that makes Innova? Very bad news.

Breaking News: Proctor & Gamble Purchases Natura Pet Products


----------



## ParisandRio (Nov 5, 2010)

*Oh NO!*



Ladysmom said:


> Did you know that Proctor & Gamble recently bought the company that makes Innova? Very bad news.
> 
> Breaking News: Proctor & Gamble Purchases Natura Pet Products


OK, we're off to PetSmart for Wellness Super5 Mix tonight. So upset I can hardly type. TYVM for the info!!


----------



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

Just found this site, so much great information! My Tia has been on Blue food since I owned her (4 years) and she always had brown dirty eyes :angry:, I will be trying the Welness brand for sure!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I started my girls on the Wellness Core reduced fat recently having switched from Natural Balance to a higher protein, low fat, lower carb food per my vet's instructions. The NB was making them fat. So far, we have had no issues. I hope they do well on it as it is a very good food. I have noticed that more and more brands are starting to produce grain-free options. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

misstia said:


> Just found this site, so much great information! My Tia has been on Blue food since I owned her (4 years) and she always had brown dirty eyes :angry:, I will be trying the Welness brand for sure!


I just wanted to say that Blue is a good food. The staining may or may not be caused by it. :blush:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter won't touch wellness. We bought some once in a crunch and he flipped the bowl over. We tried one more time and he refused to touch it again. I hope you have better luck!


----------



## misstia (Nov 11, 2010)

aprilb said:


> I just wanted to say that Blue is a good food. The staining may or may not be caused by it. :blush:


Yes, Blue is a good food and Tia has done well on it, at times she sneaks and eat food from my big dogs, maybe she would like to change! I have a Weimareiner and a Doberman and they are on holistic food too.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Buffalo Blue*

I tried HALO, Avoderm and Nutro my babies did not like them. I went back to Buffalo Blue and chicken soup for the fluffs. I feed yogurt 3 x a week to see is stains disappear. They are also teething so, that could be a problem.the stains are not bad but they are there. 

I have started wiping their faces with a Johnson & Johnson baby face wipes at night lets see.....


----------



## mo_mom (Nov 8, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter won't touch wellness. We bought some once in a crunch and he flipped the bowl over. We tried one more time and he refused to touch it again. I hope you have better luck!


I had the same problem initially with Momo. When I brought him home, he came with his own kibbles. The woman at the pet store introduced me to Wellness and gave me a small sample bag to try. So I gave it to him slowly. At first, he'd pick all his old kibbles over the wellness. But it's been almost a week now, and he doesn't seem to have such a big problem with it anymore.


----------

